# Buying Russian



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Good evening to all,as you may know or not from my previous post i am quite taken on some of the russian watches that i have seen on the forum.I have been watching your photos and collections with great interest.I`ve decided to add at least a couple to my collection the only trouble is i`m not sure from which market to look and buy.there are so many selling on the bay but i am a bit dubious about buying from unknown source.trying to do my home work like i`ve heard many of you recommending before buying so i wondered if you could give me a few tips as where to look.for any info thanks in advance. cheers Terry


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Check your mail - pm sent.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â I dont use the bay, but do your research, many people just want your cash, Im sure the guys will tell you the best sellers, but familiarize yourself with the watches you want to buy,Â a few good links Â

http://www.netgrafik...ussiantimes.htm

http://ussrtime.com/

http://www.autosovie...hcollection.htm

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php

Best regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> http://www.autosovie...hcollection.htm


Can't get this link to work Martin,but am interested in having a look.

Any idea ?.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

littlealex said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.autosovie...hcollection.htm
> ...


Sorry here you go: http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/autosoviet-watchcollection.htm

BR

Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine came mostly from the bay and from Eastern sellers. I follow the usual tip of buying the seller, so I go with sellers with high feedback (around 1000 or more), check their entire store looking for fakes or frankens and read their descriptions closely.

For example, there's a seller who put's watches on auction starting at US$0.10 or something like that. You might think it's a bargain as usually you can spot one ending with 0 bids. What is not immediately evident is that he charges you US$60 for shipping the watch, while the usual cost is about 15. What he is doing is paying the watch and getting his profit disguised as S&H. I find that a bit dodgy and holds me back from buying from him.

I might have been lucky so far but my experience is great with Russian and Ukrainian sellers. I generally find far more honest people in those countries than in some other Western ones...

Oh, and watch out for poor quality photos! Most of these watches are old and many have brass cases and crowns that are plated. If you can't see exactly the condition of the watch, don't risk it. Some are in pretty bad cosmetic shape and, being plated, there is no way of polishing them to their former glory.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Mine came mostly from the bay and from Eastern sellers. I follow the usual tip of buying the seller, so I go with sellers with high feedback (around 1000 or more), check their entire store looking for fakes or frankens and read their descriptions closely.
> 
> For example, there's a seller who put's watches on auction starting at US$0.10 or something like that. You might think it's a bargain as usually you can spot one ending with 0 bids. What is not immediately evident is that he charges you US$60 for shipping the watch, while the usual cost is about 15. What he is doing is paying the watch and getting his profit disguised as S&H. I find that a bit dodgy and holds me back from buying from him.
> 
> ...


all noted and again.thanks....Terry


----------

